
Show HN: Sourcerer – Atom plugin for quickly finding StackOverflow code snippets - nicktikhonov
https://github.com/NickTikhonov/sourcerer
======
smt88
This helps to automate the dumbest and most dangerous practice of new
developers.

Don't "write" code you don't understand.

~~~
NuSkooler
You beat me to it. Honestly, never copy and paste even your own code other
than as a reference -- retype it and you'll very often find your self with
about cleaner implementation than the original.

------
unnikked
Just curious to see what you can accomplish with StackOverflow Driven
Development.

